# Fantastic Documentary promotes Attachment Parenting!



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

It's called "Rage of Innocents" by Noah Erenberg. It aired on the Knowledge Network last night. Unfortunately, I only caught the beginning b/c company came and my nasty family forced me to turn off the TV to be "polite". I was so excited I was literally standing in front of the TV shouting "hooray!!".

I saw Meredith Small (of "Our Babies, Our Selves") who said how our society thinks sleeping in isolation and CIO promote independence and self-reliance when there is NO scientific evidence for that, and a wealth of evidence that it's bad. James McKenna talked about his cosleeping research in detail, with videos of cosleeping moms and babes; he was saying how unnatural it was to have babies in cribs then expect them to sleep through the night, etc.

They had a guy who measures stress levels in crying babies who did a study showing that babies who were held for four hours a day instead of two not only cried waaay less, but their bodies actually responded to the stress of crying in less severe ways. Babies left to cry on their own had very strong reactions (high body temperature, heart rate, blood pressure, respiration).

The show also followed a "crisis team" of social workers dealing with very troubled teenagers (suicide, domestic violence situations). The premise of the documentary was that our misguided parenting practices (CIO, not holding our babies enough, etc) are contributing to the crisis in emotional health seen in our youth today.

It was totally professional, VERY well done. I don't know if they ended up using the words "attachment parenting" but you could not have a better promotional video for the scientifically proven results of babywearing, bedsharing, etc than this documentary. It was so wonderful!!!! YOu can buy it online (although it is expensive - I'm going to check if my local library can get it).

Here are the links to it:

buy it here

there's a short video clip here


----------



## PurplePixiePooh (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome! It's about time! I only wish that more "common" channels would air it, like Discovery channel or something! I think I will put the tape on my "must have wish list" I am considering hosting a parenting class in my home for families from church and what a boost this would give!

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I forgot to add another link. I googled the name of the documentary, and got a lisiting for the Discovery Channel dated Spring 1999. So it appears it WAS on there at some point. That link is here.

Contact Knowledge Network about obtaining copies for "Educational Use". They might be able to get it cheaper since their programs are also part of our Open Learning University programs. (the link was in my previous post)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I WANT IT but it's $130!!! Holy guacamole!!

If anyone finds out whether they offer an educational discount, please let me know - I wonder whether my API group could get it?


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Here is a list of libraries that own it for you lucky few that have access to them. You could also try interlibrary loan.

Location Library Code
MA BECKER COL BQM

CA NATIONAL UNIV LIBR CNU
CA SANTA CLARA UNIV STA

CT ALBERTUS MAGNUS COL LIBR GJC

FL BARRY UNIV FBC
FL NOVA SOUTHEASTERN UNIV, HEALTH PROF DIV FEO

GA EMORY UNIV EMU
GA GEORGIA STATE UNIV GSU

IL ELMHURST COL ICV
IL GRAHAM HOSP ASN JXG
IL HEARTLAND COMMUN COL LIBR H9C
IL JOHN A LOGAN COL IC9
IL NATIONAL LOUIS UNIV IGB

KY EASTERN KENTUCKY UNIV KEU

MD FREDERICK COMMUN COL FRE
MD LOYOLA-NOTRE DAME LIBR LOY
MD NATIONAL LIBR OF MED NLM

MI UNIV OF DETROIT, MERCY EYU
MI WAYNE CNTY COMMUN COL EYV

MO AVILA UNIV HOO

NJ COLLEGE OF NEW JERSEY, THE NJT

NM EASTERN NEW MEXICO UNIV IPU

NY MIDDLE COUNTRY PUB LIBR SGD
NY ONONDAGA COMMUN COL VOC
NY STATE UNIV OF NEW YORK, HEALTH SCI LIBR SBH

OH CEDARVILLE UNIV CDC
OH UNIV OF AKRON AKR
OH WRIGHT STATE UNIV, SCH OF MED HEALTH SCI WSM

OK SOUTHWESTERN OKLAHOMA STATE UNIV HLO
OK TULSA COMMUN COL, LRNG RES CTR OVY

PA SAINT FRANCIS UNIV PSF

SC FRANCIS MARION UNIV, JAMES A ROGERS LIBR SFM

TX AUSTIN COMMUN COL TAC
TX SAINT MARY'S UNIV SNM
TX SOUTHWEST TEXAS STATE UNIV TXI
TX SOUTHWESTERN UNIV TXX
TX WAYLAND BAPTIST COL TWB

UT WESTMINSTER COL UUW

VA JAMES MADISON UNIV VMC
VA MARYMOUNT UNIV MMV

WA SOUTH PUGET SOUND COMMUN COL [email protected]

WV WEST VIRGINIA SCH OF OSTEO MED WVO


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone seen the whole thing? It's not one of those programs where the second half is the "other side of the story," is it?

Do they talk about breastfeeding at all?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Just FYI most libraries can borrow from other libararies, even interstate. So thanks for that list of libraries who have it! I'm going to ask our local one if they can borrow or buy a copy of it. I asked them to start subbing to Mothering and they didn't. :-(

Darshani


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Devrock: that's a good question about whether they discuss the "other side". I didn't see the end so I can't say for sure, but judging from the introduction, it seemed pretty clear that the premise for this whole documentary was in favour of "AP" style parenting.

They open with a woman giving birth (and it looked like a homebirth) saying: "Babies are born into this world expecting the Stone Age and instead finding themselves in the 21st century". Then they talk about how our brains quadrupled in size over the last 4 million years, but our pelvic openings didn't (couldn't) so our babies are much more neurologically immature (re: dependent on us) than other primate babies, etc...

Dr. McKenna was talking about how cosleeping aided in successful breastfeeding...that's when the guests arrived and I got kicked off the TV. I know I whined like a 3 year old, lol!

Indie, thanks so much for the library listings. Our library (which does carry Mothering and Compleat Mother) does not have it, but I'm going to check about an interlibrary loan, too.

I can't tell you how totally wonderful it was to see AP-style parenting being discussed this way.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Indie, thanks so much for posting that list of libraries! It just so happens that I live directly across the street from the National Institutes of Health, and the National Library of Medicine has a copy!























Now I've just got to figure out how to see it there, and find out whether I can check it out.....because much as I want to see this video to justify all my choices, I can think of a long list of people, starting with my in-laws, who REALLY need to see it!


----------

